# Caravan Club Negative on Motorhomes



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Have just had a look at the latest edtion of the CC magazine and in particular the article on motorhomes.

Put it this way, if I was a tugger and read this, there is no way I would consider a motorhome. The article is so negative it made me want to cancel my membership. :evil: 

Do they not realise we are just as much entitled to postive reviews as anyone else. If the person who wrote that article could have seen the CC temporary site at the NEC, where motorhomes outnumbered caravans by at least 4 to 1 (in my estimate) they might have put a different slant on it.

Infuriating. :evil:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Just noticed....stuck it in the wrong category. How do I move it?


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

ThePrisoner said:


> Just noticed....stuck it in the wrong category. How do I move it?


All done.

You can also report it to bring it to attention.

Negative how?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

According to the magazine a MH with a large rear overhang will be susceptible to body roll, WTF?? :roll: :roll: 

Just goes to show how LITTLE the writer understands Physics doesn't it ?? I was tempted to write to correct them but decided not to waste my time with 'em!

Have to agree with the OP, Cr*p article


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

aircool said:


> ThePrisoner said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed....stuck it in the wrong category. How do I move it?
> ...


Thanks for that aircool, I had to go rooting in the bin for my copy. 

Well, for one instance. There is a picture of a child seat, with a dummy child in it, hanging precarously from a dinette seat.

In the article various negatives such as body roll, a class windscreens, small bonnets (making access difficult for maintenance), motorway restrictions, spare tyres etc.

We know it is all factual but it is just so negative. It's like "motorhome's for complete dummies".


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

ThePrisoner said:


> Had to go rooting in the bin for my copy.
> 
> Well, for one instance. There is a picture of a child seat, with a dummy child in it, hanging precarously from a dinette seat.


From a post earlier this morning : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ide-cardealership-sold-faulty-motor-home.html

I've read the article, and at first thought it a bit negative. Then I thought again : with the exception of getting it wrong about overhang/body-roll, all of the comments were valid, and the type of thing that a new entrant to motorhomes possibly might not think about. Negative? No, the word I'd use is "realistic", and it gave a series of things that are worth watching out for.


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Well what about caravan stability and their tendency to fall over very regularly on roads throughout the country almost every day in summer. Now they are really unstable with just two wheels and a cross wind from a passing artic or a blow out and they're gone. I would like to see the statistics for that. I a car or motorhome did that there would be an outcry or a ban.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Sigh. Not wishing to become their great defender, but it does seem that CC bashing appears to be a favorite pastime on this forum.

For what it's worth, the article is authored by John Wickersham, who a quick google tells me is the author of the Haynes manual on building your own motorhome. Hardly a motorhome-basher.

The offending...if it is offensive...text from the article is 

"Many buyers take considerable time and care choosing the right interior layout, but don't forget that a motorhome has a driving aspect to it, too - so if possible arrange a test drive. Not only will this give you a good idea of a motorhome's road behaviour in terms of performance, turning circle etc, it will also reveal if there is any bodyroll (more common on vehicles with long rear overhangs) or annoying rattles from the living quarters."

That's sensible advice, and I find little objectionable in that, other than the spurious reference to overhangs. To be honest, even that may not be spurious : vans with long overhangs tend to be the heavier ones, and consequentially liable to bodyroll. Perhaps not direct cause & effect, but I can see a correlation between long overhang and bodyroll.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a caravan once...

I have grown up now


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

Is it possible that some people are just ever so slightly oversensitive. We have been in the CC for many years and use their sites when touring in the UK. We have never found any negativity in our dealings with them either directly with the club or wardens on site.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

park said:


> Is it possible that some people are just ever so slightly oversensitive.


I think you are absolutely right, but I'm not surprised.

The so-called club is just too profit driven these days! I think what winds people up is the way they ask for member input w.r.t. certain problems - then totally ignore them, rarely even acknowledging the communication.

Fully booked weekends and last minute cancellations is the classic case . . . if they do respond at all, it's only to insist that there isn't a problem. It wouldn't be so annoying if they at least pretended to take some notice.

The wardens are in no way to blame - from the ones I have chatted to it annoys them even more than us, because they have to field the complaints from frustrated members!

Dave


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with OP, on reading it didn't seem like an unbiased opinion, all negatives no positives.

John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys if your not happy then leave them.....stop giving them your cash then you never have to deal with them there are plenty of none club sites out there that are just as good

(spend the cash on a ferry ticket instead)


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> Guys if your not happy then leave them.....stop giving them your cash then you never have to deal with them there are plenty of none club sites out there that are just as good
> 
> (spend the cash on a ferry ticket instead)


I don't agree with that comment at all The CC club sites are in my opinion the best of the lot .I personally have never felt any negativity towards motorhomes from the CC club, but have certainly witnessed negativity from motorhomers to the CC
Bri


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

brianamelia said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys if your not happy then leave them.....stop giving them your cash then you never have to deal with them there are plenty of none club sites out there that are just as good
> ...


+1


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

plasticplumber said:


> Well what about caravan stability and their tendency to fall over very regularly on roads throughout the country almost every day in summer. Now they are really unstable with just two wheels and a cross wind from a passing artic or a blow out and they're gone. I would like to see the statistics for that. I a car or motorhome did that there would be an outcry or a ban.


Did this article cmpare motorhomes and caravans?

If so the comments on caravans are relevant.

If it not and it was an article about motorhomes then introducing any comments about caravans is totally irrelvant to the article.

Let us discuss what is in the article not what we all hate about caravans.

(Just used the spell checker and it did not know the word "motorhomes")


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

[quote="brianamelia" I don't agree with that comment at all The CC club sites are in my opinion the best of the lot .[/quote]

I agree, wish I could afford to use them! 

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

1943 said:


> [quote="brianamelia" I don't agree with that comment at all The CC club sites are in my opinion the best of the lot .


I agree, wish I could afford to use them! 

Bob[/quote]
The only time we would ever consider using any of the CC and & C &CC sites is out of season when they are cheaper.
Otherwise, you might as well go B&B or a hotel


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Have cut this article out and put it in my file in motorhome. In the past I have been told by a warden that I cannot put my awning out, even though there was plenty of room. I have the brackets on the side so don't even need to put the legs down onto the ground. In the article it shows a lady winding out a sunblind, so I will refer to this if the issue arises again.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



dalspa said:


> Have cut this article out and put it in my file in motorhome. In the past I have been told by a warden that I cannot put my awning out, even though there was plenty of room. I have the brackets on the side so don't even need to put the legs down onto the ground. In the article it shows a lady winding out a sunblind, so I will refer to this if the issue arises again.


Why were you told you could not put your awning out?

bri


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few weeks ago,I also was told at Braithwait Fold C & CC site, that I could not put an awning out.
I had to move to another pitch which was no bigger.
Apparently, they only have certain pitches which awnings can be extended.
Very strange, I even said my awning would only be out far enough to offer rain protection for when the door was open.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In principle I agree with the comments.

Trying to squeeze all mod cons into a van with a maximum MAM of 3.5 tonne means they have to make them longer (on a fixed length wheelbase). The overhang is a good point plus the limited payload makes many new vans unsuitable, especially for more than 2 adults. many manufacturers brought 4 berth models down to 2 berth variants in the last few years.

For my purposes, if it aint got 6 wheels, it aint no use.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The article was aimed at people thinking of buying a motorhome and pointing out the pitfalls to watch out for. I thought it very relevant and called a spade a spade. Just what a newcomer needed.

It made a change from the many motorhome press articles that are clearly written so as not to upset the motorhome manufacturers. The main thing that hit you between the eyes in the last one I read (gleaned from the spec sheet if the reader was experienced enough to notice it) was that the said vehicle being tested had a wapping 65%+ rear overhang - but not a mention of this in the weak kneed main article.

Ron


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

bri,
We needed to book Tues to Sun nights at Baltic Wharf site, due to our son getting married in Bristol on the Sat - the date for the wedding wasn't set until long after the CC booking opening date. Went on line and saw Tues to Frid and Sun available so tried to book these but due to not consecutive nights had to do this in two separate bookings a couple of minutes apart. A week later the Sat came available so booked this. All done! No, problem was that the Sat booking was for a non awning pitch - all same price - so we were to have to move Sat lunch time, at the time of the wedding. Rang the Warden and explained the situation and he said to save us moving we could have all the nights on a non awning pitch. I said that we may need a space for a car at side of M/h, as would a caravan have - he was ok with this. I then said if we didn't have a car (daughter's) there, could we put an awning up. No. We rang CC head office and were told that there was no such ruling and if there was room for an awning, then we could put up the awning.
Some weeks later, we turned up on the Tues and there were only two available pitches with one being the relief wardens pitch immediately next to the warden's cabin. We said we would go there - this pitch was huge and there would have been enough room for awning fully out and a large car. However, the warden was quick to point out that as we had booked a non awning pitch then we could not put out an awning.
I was determined to test the water by putting the awning out during our stay, however, the weather was so wet and windy that I missed the chance. Fortunately, the sun shone on the Sat for the wedding so a brilliant day was had. Our daughter parked her car at her hotel, so the space was not needed.
Apologies for long reply, but needed to fully explain. Tuggers have awnings, m/homes have sunblinds. Simple.
DavidL


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



dalspa said:


> bri,
> We needed to book Tues to Sun nights at Baltic Wharf site, due to our son getting married in Bristol on the Sat - the date for the wedding wasn't set until long after the CC booking opening date. Went on line and saw Tues to Frid and Sun available so tried to book these but due to not consecutive nights had to do this in two separate bookings a couple of minutes apart. A week later the Sat came available so booked this. All done! No, problem was that the Sat booking was for a non awning pitch - all same price - so we were to have to move Sat lunch time, at the time of the wedding. Rang the Warden and explained the situation and he said to save us moving we could have all the nights on a non awning pitch. I said that we may need a space for a car at side of M/h, as would a caravan have - he was ok with this. I then said if we didn't have a car (daughter's) there, could we put an awning up. No. We rang CC head office and were told that there was no such ruling and if there was room for an awning, then we could put up the awning.
> Some weeks later, we turned up on the Tues and there were only two available pitches with one being the relief wardens pitch immediately next to the warden's cabin. We said we would go there - this pitch was huge and there would have been enough room for awning fully out and a large car. However, the warden was quick to point out that as we had booked a non awning pitch then we could not put out an awning.
> I was determined to test the water by putting the awning out during our stay, however, the weather was so wet and windy that I missed the chance. Fortunately, the sun shone on the Sat for the wedding so a brilliant day was had. Our daughter parked her car at her hotel, so the space was not needed.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, sounds like the warden was having a bad day.Total stupidity
Bri


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

park said:


> Is it possible that some people are just ever so slightly oversensitive. We have been in the CC for many years and use their sites when touring in the UK. We have never found any negativity in our dealings with them either directly with the club or wardens on site.


Not so much negativity but it does hack me off when i try to book a pitch for my motorhome that is 9m long and I can't because the site won't take anything bigger than m - happened again just today.

I am taking up less space than 7m caravan and a range rover.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I thought body roll was a function of suspension not overhang?
peedee


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



ceejayt said:


> park said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible that some people are just ever so slightly oversensitive. We have been in the CC for many years and use their sites when touring in the UK. We have never found any negativity in our dealings with them either directly with the club or wardens on site.
> ...


Dont understand your comparison surely you can tell the difference

Bri


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Grath said:


> A few weeks ago,I also was told at Braithwait Fold C & CC site, that I could not put an awning out.


Sorry, but wasn't the OP's problem supposedly with the CC. I know the CC has a number of sites with non-awning pitches, but this was not one of them. Sorry if you think I might be a bit pedantic, but I think the CC gets enough negative comments on here.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The article was superficial, but was clearly aimed at newcomers, so fair enough. What really annoys me is that Wickersham never misses an opportunity to plug his own book!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gary1944 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago,I also was told at Braithwait Fold C & CC site, that I could not put an awning out.
> ...


Don't be sorry, no need, but you obviously missed that contrary to CC bashing, I was pointing out a similar incident happened to me at a C & CC site. It can happen anywhere! Rules are rules LOL!
Not hear say and Not having a go at the CC, but quite relevant as it was, and is fact, It happened in January this year, so, it does happen! 

Oh, I forgot to say, this was the first campsite, we have been on for over two years  Not the best first impression!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Grath, must have missed that part of the posts. All I can say is bad luck! Hope the next one is a bit more pleasant. If not try the CC :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gary1944 said:


> Hi Grath, must have missed that part of the posts. All I can say is bad luck! Hope the next one is a bit more pleasant. If not try the CC :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gary.


Thank you Gary.
I am a member of both clubs, just as a back up


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

Being a bit new to all this, first motorhome etc, we joined the CC. Found them and the wardens more than helpful and accommodating. prices are a bit more sometimes but the sites are immaculate. 

OK so they have rules but some people like that and the environment that it brings. We do.

I guess if you don't like it then don't use it. Nobodys loss and and as they say "you can't please all the people......."


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Talaris said:


> OK so they have rules but some people like that and the environment that it brings. *We do*.


So do we. :wink:

The rules can sometimes be a bit "over enforced" - possibly by inexperienced wardens who don't yet have the confidence to use their discretion where necessary. We all have to learn, and no doubt they are a bit nervous and watching their backs to begin with.

Without the rules I have absolutely no doubt that the selfish, ignorant, "_stuff you, I shall do just as I like_" pillocks would have a far greater impact.

A club run *by *boring old farts *for *boring old farts suits us fine. We would never be likely to break any of the rules anyway, so it's no hardship.

Dave


----------

